# Network WF?



## wainscottbl (Oct 30, 2014)

So on another forum there is a thing called Network JC which is just where a bunch of pilots and aviation geeks get together to, in theory, talk about the flying industry and planes but in reality get drunk and eat. It's networking of course, but at the same time just good fun for all those at the forum. So could we do it here given we have a large group. Network JC meets every October in Las Vegas at a hotel. One has to pay but group rates make it affordable for those who pay before the deadline--for the hotel room. Rooms in Vegas are rather affordable even in nice hotels as the idea is to get you in to lose money at the casino, not to spend it on a room. The event takes place in a large room I guess. Open bar and party food. I've never been because something always prevents me, but from what I have seen that's how it works

We should word towards getting such an annual event. Say in some major city like Las Vegas, Las Vegas because the rooms are better priced like I said. New York/Chicago/LA would not be as ideal because of the cost, but some major city with a writing history might be ideal. New York would be the best if we do look that way because, well, it's New York and easy to get to, etc. Of course no everyone here is American, but neither is everyone on the pilot's forum. But as the majority are it's in the US. Really it's a matter to discuss, the details. London might be cool it we were do outside the USA, especially for the first one given Shakespeare and everything. Are most of our members American? Anyway just throwing the idea up. I think it would be cool.

What would we do? In theory discuss writing, read stuff, etc. But let's not bore ourselves. Food and booze are a must obviously. The Network JC is just for a night, Friday into Saturday. You can room with someone, etc, or bring a guest. The real idea, aside from the fun orgy, is for pilots, especially professionals, to network for their benefit of getting jobs, etc. For us it would be for the sake of publishing, etc, though like I said it would ultimately be an idea of good old fellowship or whatever.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 30, 2014)

The one thing pilots likely get a lot of that we don't is a bunch of free flying miles. 

We've got members from all over the world. It'd be tough doing a "get together." In all honestly, unless it's a particularly large forum/online group, most of those sorts of annual get-togethers end up with only a handful of people. I've been to several such events for similar sorts of online groups and I think the largest was a get-together that had about 20 people show up. That was a big success, in my opinion.

What we might be able to do is to take advantage of already hosted events in order to meet.

For instance, in just about any region, there's going to be some sort of book fair, writer's conference, literary society meeting, fan convention, whatever. Some of them are annual affairs and people would know far in advance that it was scheduled. (There was a science-fiction one, not too long ago, that was discussed by one of our members, who was some sort of organizer/staffer for it.) So, if a member makes fellow members aware of such a thing, they could generate some interest from regional members who might want to use it as an excuse to get together.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 30, 2014)

If you're going Vegas, stay at a resort off the strip, they're just as nice and often cheaper. No, I've never been but my source is reliable- Jerry Doyle- aka Garibaldi of Babylon5. He lives near Vegas and has a radio talk show that broadcasts out of Vegas. He talks a lot about points on Vegas.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 30, 2014)

I hope to maintain the online-persona-illusion of all you people for as long as possible. A real life get-together seems like an endless source of gurgling nightmares.


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 30, 2014)

It's fine, really. After the Selfie thread I feel as though I've already met most of you.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 30, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I hope to maintain the online-persona-illusion of all you people for as long as possible.



I do not mind the illusions others have about - well, the good ones that is lol :wink:


----------



## TKent (Oct 30, 2014)

Watch it Pulverized, I know the general area where you live... I may don my green cape and show up at your door tomorrow night: Trick or... Trick :tan:




Pluralized said:


> I hope to maintain the online-persona-illusion of all you people for as long as possible. A real life get-together seems like an endless source of gurgling nightmares.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 30, 2014)

TKent said:


> Watch it Pulverized, I know the general area where you live... I may don my green cape and show up at your door tomorrow night: Trick or... Trick :tan:



Hell, come on over! I may or may not answer the door dressed in my birthday suit. 

**Right, because, see...it's my birthday tomorrow. Not because I'm some kind of naked weirdo (or not _just_ because)**


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 30, 2014)

Oh my god it's Halloween tonight (my tonight, the correct tonight, the cool and happening 'tonight'), I had completely forgotten.

In a few hours' time there'll be kids ringing my door bell and sending the dogs berserk just because they're too cheap to go out and buy their own chocolates, they have to pilfer mine.


----------



## TKent (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday in 1 hour and 13 minutes 



Pluralized said:


> Hell, come on over! I may or may not answer the door dressed in my birthday suit.
> 
> **Right, because, see...it's my birthday tomorrow. Not because I'm some kind of naked weirdo (or not _just_ because)**


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 30, 2014)

Aside from the logistical challenges of a big ol' meet up, there's the issue where I assume that I just couldn't stand ya'll in person.

KIDDING!

Seriously, though, I wouldn't mind meeting some of my friends here in real life, but it would probably need to be in conjunction with something else, like Mork suggested. At WF gathering alongside another event might be a blast, though.


----------



## TKent (Oct 30, 2014)

You and Plur need to go sit in the corner until you can learn to play nicely with the other kids.



> Aside from the logistical challenges of a big ol' meet up, there's the issue where I assume that I just couldn't stand ya'll in person.


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

i had a forum party once. people from st. louis, from peoria, ill...from columbus, ohio...from pittsburgh, pa..all came to my apartment in indianapolis to basically just get drunk and have a cook-out and stuff. it was fun, but stuff like that rarely happens because most of us aren't millionaires who can jump up and travel for a drunken cook-out with forum friends. i mean...they weren't millionaires either. so i guess it could happen. i tell you what....my 1st million dollar royalty check? i'm throwing a party, and you alls invited. ha ha


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 31, 2014)

You guys do know those pilots do not really make 100k a year.... If I was a pilot like i had planned to be I'd be making say around 35k a year. I'd be a captain perhaps on a Canadair Regional Jet at best. Maybe a first officer on a 737 and a pilot on a 747 by around 2026 though yes I'd get decent flying deals! Well, maybe we'll manage but I would not be an ex fighter pilot. Many, like I planned, take the civilian route. I miss flying, alas. Landing is easy BTW. Straight and level and keeping course is the hard by the way. Landing is only hard until you get the basics down.

- - - Updated - - -

Well 747 pilots to make good money, but until then you are not rich. Starting out you can be very poor.


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

nothing like a good landing strip to plow into. that's always been my motto, as a pilot.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 31, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> We should word towards getting such an annual event. Say in some major city like Las Vegas, Las Vegas because the rooms are better priced like I said. New York/Chicago/LA would not be as ideal because of the cost, but some major city with a writing history might be ideal. New York would be the best if we do look that way because, well, it's New York and easy to get to, etc. Of course no everyone here is American, but neither is everyone on the pilot's forum. But as the majority are it's in the US. Really it's a matter to discuss, the details. London might be cool it we were do outside the USA, especially for the first one given Shakespeare and everything. Are most of our members American? Anyway just throwing the idea up. I think it would be cool. (...)



Great idea, BUT, what about us who don't live near, we're scattered all over the continents - I can only imagine how many flights should someone from Australia or from a Mediterranean country change, and how many hours would the flight be. If I were in the neighborhood, I'd gladly come! Alas, I'm really far.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

dale said:


> i had a forum party once. people from st. louis, from peoria, ill...from columbus, ohio...from pittsburgh, pa..all came to my apartment in indianapolis to basically just get drunk and have a cook-out and stuff. it was fun, but stuff like that rarely happens because most of us aren't millionaires who can jump up and travel for a drunken cook-out with forum friends. i mean...they weren't millionaires either. so i guess it could happen. i tell you what....my 1st million dollar royalty check? i'm throwing a party, and you alls invited. ha ha





When I get my first million dollar check, we're all going to have a WF conference in some place called Zagreb, so everybody better learn Croatian quick :rofl:


----------



## Mistique (Oct 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> When I get my first million dollar check, we're all going to have a WF conference in some place called Zagreb, so everybody better learn Croatian quick :rofl:



You get a million dollar check and you can't even be bothered to get us interpreters? This is not a very good start of your conference!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 31, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> When I get my first million dollar check, we're all going to have a WF conference in some place called Zagreb, so everybody better learn Croatian quick :rofl:



Don't worry! Schrody's to the rescue! 

This is my main theme (click)


----------



## Bishop (Oct 31, 2014)

I just don't want all of you to learn that in real life, without a few minutes to think and formulate my jokes? I'm really not that witty/funny


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I just don't want all of you to learn that in real life, without a few minutes to think and formulate my jokes? I'm really not that witty/funny




OH so that's what your were trying to be.... That clears up a few things   .... Only kidding :}


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I just don't want all of you to learn that in real life, without a few minutes to think and formulate my jokes? I'm really not that witty/funny




That's what I keep trying to tell everybody :rofl:

We still love you anyway, Bish


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 31, 2014)

I am still trying to picture a room full of introverts socializing with each other.  I think it might kind of like a high school dance.  They knew their would be girls there and music, they even put on their dancing shoes.  When the music starts they stand in the corner and watch... 


 I picture a large room, lined with long tables, at each seat, sits a lap top so that all the participants can still type to each other little short messages.  You would then only have to really laugh out loud instead of typing lol.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

Actually one brainstorm might be to set up some sort of chat, sort of like the old IRC system, and maybe all just get together virtually at a set time so we don't miss each other


----------



## Bishop (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't lie guys. We'd all get together and yell at each other about theme or motif or some nonsense, then everyone'd go home and then we'd restart the discussion on the forums and it'd start all over again.

Only if it happens in Vegas, it'll have to be a discussion around a craps table, because I'm not leaving the dice alone


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Don't lie guys. We'd all get together and yell at each other about theme or motif or some nonsense, then everyone'd go home and then we'd restart the discussion on the forums and it'd start all over again.
> 
> Only if it happens in Vegas, it'll have to be a discussion around a craps table, because I'm not leaving the dice alone



the forum party i had, we were all members of a politics forum. so we decided to have a "no discussing politics rule" for the party.
nothing like discussing religion or politics while drinking to get a few fistfights going. it worked well. the dude from st. louis tried to bring 
it up once but everyone was like...no, we're not going there. of course writing isn't really something people get in fistfights over much.


----------



## TKent (Oct 31, 2014)

This hit me ALMOST as hard as learning you weren't the guy with long hair and eye patch in real life.  *hangs head in dissapointment*



mrmustard615 said:


> That's what I keep trying to tell everybody :rofl:
> 
> We still love you anyway, Bish


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 31, 2014)

TKent said:


> This hit me ALMOST as hard as learning you weren't the guy with long hair and eye patch in real life.  *hangs head in dissapointment*




Well I do have long hair, sort of

Think of Riff Raff from the Rocky Horror Picture Show with dark hair and a neatly trimmed beard and you pretty much have me. Pretty ugly huh?  :nightmare:


----------



## Bishop (Oct 31, 2014)

TKent said:


> This hit me ALMOST as hard as learning you weren't the guy with long hair and eye patch in real life.  *hangs head in dissapointment*



Hah! I changed my avatar away from Snake once, then changed it back and got a PM from a member saying 'good!' because they liked it better when I have my real face in the avatar.

I'm so happy to be confused with Snake Plissken ^.^


----------



## Schrody (Oct 31, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I am still trying to picture a room full of introverts socializing with each other.



Hey, I'm a mix of both, so if nothing, I would take the initiative


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

god created beer to help introverts socialize.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess it won't work. Just a suggestion. A bunch of writers in a room is like a scene out of Throw Mama From the Train.


----------



## Bishop (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah, personally I write because I can't stand collaborating with people on creative projects. I'm just... so much smarter than they are, don't they see that?


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 31, 2014)

There's always that huge Sci-fi convention in Vegas every year hosted by Creation Entertainment.


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 31, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I just don't want all of you to learn that in real life, without a few minutes to think and formulate my jokes? I'm really not that witty/funny



Without time to formulate any reply I'm pretty odd. I'm socially awkward.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 31, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> Without time to formulate any reply I'm pretty odd. I'm socially awkward.





Who isn't?


----------



## J Anfinson (Oct 31, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Who isn't?



Well it's nice to know I'm not alone there. I tend to be a lone wolf (other than with immediate family) in real life.


----------



## PiP (Oct 31, 2014)

> Without time to formulate any reply I'm pretty odd. I'm socially awkward.



I think and talk, quicker than I can think and write... writing produces a completely different train of thought and the words appear in a different order.


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

PiP said:


> I think and talk, quicker than I can think and write... writing produces a completely different train of thought and the words appear in a different order.



probably most of us are better at typing than talking. of course, some of us suck at both.


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 31, 2014)

dale said:


> probably most of us are better at typing than talking. of course, some of us suck at both.



I'm a better writer than I am a talker. However, when entering into verbal discussions, I find myself waxing "poetic" in an attempt to consolidate my remarks. (Which I almost never do when creating posts...  ) The result is that I sometimes come off as a "wise" person. Which, is total crap... But, it sometimes makes the people I'm talking to feel better about listening to me, which is a bonus, I guess.
_
....
"Wow, that's pretty profound, Mork."_
"Thanks."
_"So, do you want fries with that?"_
"Yes, please."


----------



## dale (Oct 31, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> I'm a better writer than I am a talker. However, when entering into verbal discussions, I find myself waxing "poetic" in an attempt to consolidate my remarks. (Which I almost never do when creating posts...  ) The result is that I sometimes come off as a "wise" person. Which, is total crap... But, it sometimes makes the people I'm talking to feel better about listening to me, which is a bonus, I guess.
> _
> ....
> "Wow, that's pretty profound, Mork."_
> ...



damnit. and all this time i thought you were really wise. but can you throw some ketchup in and a couple extra straws?


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 31, 2014)

List of Science Fiction and Fantasy Conventions: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_science_fiction_conventions

There are links to other sorts of conventions on that page, as well. I can't find a generic list of "Literary" conventions/conferences. But, I do see them crop up, from time to time.

Anyway, a "convention" is likely the best excuse for people to get together conveniently. So, if you know you're going to one of these conventions, post on it if you wouldn't mind meeting up with a fellow WF'er.

I _might_ hit Dragoncon and ConCarolinas, next year.


----------

